# For you bow-tie guys



## t613 (Jun 20, 2012)

I was told about a GM upfitter website at work today and thought it may be of interest to some of you Chevy/GMC guys.

It has useful info for companies doing modifications to the trucks including weight ratings, dimensions and wiring diagrams.

www.gmupfitter.com

If interested, check it out.

Tim


----------

